# Document Protection in Word



## SafetyMan (Dec 2, 2004)

Is there any way of applying protection to just part of a Word document to prevent it from being edited? I want to fix the text in the footer, but still want others to be able to edit the content of the rest of the document.

Thanks


----------



## texboy (Nov 20, 2003)

This a copy & paste from Word.
Have fun. 

Prevent users from changing a form containing form fields
After creating a form that users will view and complete in Word, you must protect it so that users can enter information only in the designated areas.

On the Tools menu, click Protect Document. 
Click Forms.

To assign a password to the form so that users who know the password can remove the protection and change the form, type a password in the Password box. Users who don't know the password can still enter information in the form fields.

To protect the entire form, click OK. 
To protect only parts of a form, those parts must be in separate sections. Click Sections, and then clear the check boxes of the sections you don't want to protect. 

Tip When you are designing or changing a form, you can quickly protect the form or remove protection from it by clicking Protect Form on the Forms toolbar.


----------



## SafetyMan (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks Texboy, I've not used Forms in word before, just tables, I'll have a look at this and see what I can do!


----------



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re*

u just want a protect ur word document 
U can give password to ur document 
just got To Tool---->Options------>Save givepassword to open and password to modify

Cheers
Jernel


----------



## SafetyMan (Dec 2, 2004)

I only want to protect part of the document from being edited as opposed to the entire document!

I know in Excel you can protect individual cells, I was hoping that you may be able to do something similar in Word???


----------



## herojig (Sep 29, 2004)

that's a tough one, i tried to do the same thing with protect document and its not designed for that. you can protect styles, but not individual text blocks outside of putting your entire document into a form, with the fill-in part being the body of the doc - not sure if that would even work - it would present other problems for sure. plus, the way word protects is by password or user authentication. both would be problematic. 

you could always try the old-fashioned way, just tell your users not to mess with the header/footer :smooch:


----------

